
Microsoft Flight Simulator in Web Assembly - richardanaya
https://s-macke.github.io/FSHistory/
======
orionblastar
Interesting. I used to have a Thrustmaster joystick to play the game with. It
used a game port and won't work on USB without an adapter.

